# Orvis Helios



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Has anyone fished with one of the new Orvis Helios Rods? Tip flex or mid flex? I held one the other day, and they're very light. I've always been a Sage fan, but I'm actually thinking about buying a Helios. 

And I've just got to ask...what's with the new thingamabobber indicator? Am I the only one who thinks they look kind of silly? Someone, at a local fly shop, was telling me that they are bomb. I dunno :?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Helios kicks ass. I have a 9'5wt mid flex. It's lighter than sage. One of the best rods out there IMHO. I love mine, and I have been a sage guy too. I don't think you'll go wrong.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The Helios rods are pretty nice. I haven't fished it yet but threw a bunch of different ones in Bozeman this spring. I like the mid flex much more than the tip flex, personally, in all line weights.

Thingamabobbers work similar to the balloon, but can be re-used. I will stick with balloons because they still float better than thingamabobbers.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks much for the input. I'm just going to buy that rod in a 9' 5wt. (mid-flex), and I'll let you know how it fishes. I've read everything I can about the Helios rods, so we'll see if they really do live up to the hype. Plus, maybe a change from the same brand is a good thing. If you go cast one at Anglers' Den they will give you a very nice hat, one that you will actually wear compliments of Orvis, plus a $10 gift cert. I like free stuff.

As for balloons and thingamabobbers...I grew up fishing without an indicator, so I rarely use one. I resist using them at all unless conditions are very tough. However, I think I'll just stick with my favorite bright green Umpqua yarn


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> The Helios rods are pretty nice. I haven't fished it yet but threw a bunch of different ones in Bozeman this spring. I like the mid flex much more than the tip flex, personally, in all line weights.
> 
> Thingamabobbers work similar to the balloon, but can be re-used. I will stick with balloons because they still float better than thingamabobbers.


I was in Bozeman this spring too at the guide rendezvous. Did you get your rod from orvis yet? I haven't because they are still back ordered! The bastages!

Were you with the group from RMO who fished the Gallitan one day and the Madison the next?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

BERG said:


> I've read everything I can about the Helios rods


How much are they?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> How much are they?


$755 to $775. I haven't tried one and the weight difference doesn't matter much to me when you're talking differences of an ounce. What I am intrigued by is the technology used to build the Helios which is said to eliminate a lot more energy loss in the rod.

The extreme light weight of the Orvis, Sage TXL, etc. could actually be a downside. Achieving good rod balance on a Helios will probably require an extremely light reel as well, and a $350+ reel with $165 spools will add up if you fish very many lines.

I've heard very good things about the Helios series though, if the energy transfer is as good as I hear it is, Orvis may be back on top of the game for the first time since the very early 1990's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Ouch! They better be good for that price. More than I would (could) pay for a fly-rod. My setup cost me about $200 for everything, including 2 spools and line.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

threshershark said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > How much are they?
> ...


Yeah, a little painful on the price for sure.

The Shark is correct on the price and suggesting a very light reel...maybe something like a Ross Evolution would be nice. I'll just fish with my older Ross for now, but I'm going the buy the Helios and give it a try. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

I would buy a GLX or Z Axis over the Helios. I have owned both of the last two high dollar Orvis rods. They both sucked. I paid next to nothing for them is the only reason I bought them. I hope you do not plan on throwing over 40 feet with one.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

LOL, yea. We didn't attend many of the classes. We fished the Gallatin just outside of gallatin gateway the first day, The Madison in Beartrap canyon the second day, and The Madison right in Ennis the third. Were you with Falcons?

I didn't get a helios. I thought they were nice but im still partial to Scott rods. The S4 and the G2 are tough to beat.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like we might have been with the same group. Except we didn't fish the third day. My brother and I went home on Friday. I was up there with RMO.


----------

